
Invisibility cloaks could take sting out of tsunamis - jlhamilton
http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn14829-invisibility-cloaks-could-take-sting-out-of-tsunamis.html
======
streety
Previous, limited, discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=319323>

